# Basque Country and Ebro valley



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Our plan (timing dependant on arrival of first grandbaby) is to visit the Basque country - France and Spain - in the autumn, and then follow the Ebro valley to the East Coast of Spain. 

I would appreciate any relevent information on places to visit, routes to take, places to stay (aires, wild and the odd site now and again to have a shower, in case the solar shower doesn't perform too well at that time of year!! ), walk, paddle (dinghy), even swim. And anything NOT to do!

Likely timing is late October/early November. I am told that this can be a good time in Basque Country, with clear days and excellent light. However I am also aware that it can be wet. If it is - we'll move on 

Look forward to hearing your experiences of the area. 
Magbrin


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look here
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php
Just zoom into the area click on a site then more info
cut and paste to a translator


----------

